
Drupal 8 released - sadiqmmm
https://www.drupal.org
======
kamau
It amazes me that people still use this. Or has it gotten better?

~~~
coreyp_1
It depends on what aspect of it you are talking about, and what time frame you
are comparing it to. Drupal has _a lot_ of nice features, and once you learn
how it is structured, it's very easy to extend.

For that matter, the Drupal community have been trailblazers over the last
decade in many aspects of CMS design and, in turn, what people and developers
expect from a CMS. I'm not saying that it is perfect, and sometimes it lags in
UI, but it is always moving forward.

Personally, I'm looking forward to exploring D8.

